# New Friend



## dancie11 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi All

I am currently mid way through my first IVF/ICSI cycle, with embryo transfer planned for Thursday.  Going for a scan today, and am a little anxious because during my last scan (on Friday) the nurses thought I may not be ready for transfer on Thursday.  Also one of my ovaries had more follicles than the other.  I have lots of questions written down to ask them today -as my brain seems to turn to mush when I am there!  

Positive thoughts to all.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Dancie11, 
Good luck with everything- are you having egg collection on thursday? Don't worry if you are not ready they can give you stims for a bit longer - I was only ever given approx dates for things. Transfer will be a few days after egg collection. 

I also think it is really common to have more follicles on one side than the other. 

I found this site just before my egg collection and I've found it really helpful, 

K


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

dancie - i had that alot, where they get you stressed saying you may not be ready. i even had "thats not what i expect to see on day 2"!! dont worry hun, alot can happen in 48hrs and if your body is a bit slower, you just wait for it. it normally is ok on the day they just say that just in case. dont think its unusual for one ovary to have more follies than the other. as long as you get some i dont  think it matters which ovary theyve come from. yeah my head used to go up my bum when i was there used to take a list and fill in answers while there! good luck hun     pregnancy test day is 2 weeks from the day of EC by the way


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

dancie11 and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Good luck with the scan today    Please don't worry if your follies aren't quite ready for Thursday though as it is very common for us all to need to stim a little longer than the original plan they give us  It's usual to have a different number of follies on each ovary too  They like us to stim until our crop of follies is at it's best and then at that point they will give you the go ahead to have your trigger injection. In the meantime make sure you are eating well and drink LOTS of water.

I'm usually very on the ball but every time i had to go to my clinic i turned into a gibbering idiot so i always used to write my questions down too  FF is a goldmine of information and whatever questions you have they are all bound to have been asked on FF many many times so do feel fre to ask away on here too. It's a fabulous community where everyone helps, supports and advises each other 

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi".

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Then when you are on your 2ww we have a special board when everyone going through the 2ww help to keep each other sane 

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Amanda xx


----------



## dancie11 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi K
Thank you for your reply & kind words. Yesterday was disappointing as I only have 8 follicles (6 on 1 side and 2 on the other) egg collection has been put back to Saturday, the nurses at the clinic think that we will loose one follicle between now and Saturday! Trying to be positive - thinking quality not quantity!
Dancie11



livity k said:


> Hi Dancie11,
> Good luck with everything- are you having egg collection on thursday? Don't worry if you are not ready they can give you stims for a bit longer - I was only ever given approx dates for things. Transfer will be a few days after egg collection.
> 
> I also think it is really common to have more follicles on one side than the other.
> ...


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Danci311

It definitely is quality over quantity. Many people have had loads of follies, had lots of eggs at ec but then gone on to have a very poor fertilisation rate. Also there are many girls on here who have only had one or 2 follies and gone on to get their bfps   

Keep up your fluids and good luck for Saturday    

Also do check out some of the links i gave you if you can as it's always comforting to chat to other people who are going through the same as you and hear about their experiences 

Amanda xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

dancie11 - good luck hunny sending lots positive vibes, as long as your babies in there it dont matter how many


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi!!

Im new on here although did an IVF cycle in may but it didnt work  
Im now back on the nasal spray and have my baseline for the 17th and we are this time doing FET
Because of my age (29) i was strongly advised to only have 1 embie put back, i kick myself now coz i wished id gone on instinct and had the 2 put back, but as its FET im defo having the 2 put back this time, we are self funding so want a good chance as we cant keep putting out all this money, although defo worth it with th end result hopefully!
Ive already got a son from previous who is my world(he's but my tubes are damaged so IVF only option now.

Would love to hear from anyone in similar situation, FET, how did it go etc etc................ 

love, Michelle x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

mich22 - be careful of the damaged tubes, 2 embies transferred thing,it can cause twins!! wouldent be without them though, but tis hard work and a shock i can tell you!! my FET was much less intrusive than ivf had no drugs and was much happier as a result. if you are 29 and just tubal probs similar to me plus you already have a child so you stand a very good chance, that will be why Single embryo transfer recommended. i know what you mean though i had one put in first time and didnt take. good luck


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Mich22, 

I also had one put back first time which didn't take and am going to have 2 put back in my FET cycle- they are going in on Monday!!

I don't have any tube damage- have never been preg- but am nervous about twins!!

good luck with your cycle-

Avon Queen- did you get your twins through FET? How have/are you finding it?

K x


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi thanks to avon queen and livity k for your replies!

Livity K, Good luck with your treatment and i wish you all the luck in the world    
keep us informed an let me know how you get on! x

Avon Queen, did you mean b careful with the damaged tubes bacause thats all it is, ie no other probs?
I thought long and hard about twins, what if etc etc but i would just have to deal with it and hopefully everyones health would be fine if that did happen, did you go full term? Alot of people say having twins is easier(if thats the right words) than having one at say 1yr and one at 2yr.......

Did you have tablets along with the nasal spray? Guess it will be all different where ever you get treated.

Thanks again


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

mich222 - yeah i mean thats me, damaged tubes and had 2 embies put back   dont get me wrong i wouldent change it/them for anything but the pregnancy was worried about premature birth, and worried about having one by vaginal,one by c section (can happen) and losing 2 precious babies....although i did find comfort as well inmore than1 being in there. had horrendous acid indigestion and stopped work at 29 weeks as couldent cope with the physical ness of it! was massive! yeah full term for twins is 37 weeks, i ended up having to get induced at 38weeks 3 days, went in on the friday20th had them saturday night 21st feb this year. so they didnt come early after all. consultant said safe when get to 28 weeks so i was wishing time away for most of it. mmm i dont know what its like to have 2 seperately...but with mine, they woke every 2.5/3 hours 24/7 from birth for feeding and took 40 mins to an hour to feed, so you only had 1.5 hours to sleep inbetween feeds, and that was if they slept inbetween feeds and didnt scream! so sleep depravation is a killer....if you had one older and one younger at least one of them sleeps through!! you cant give either you undivided attention for long. you dont get chance to practise with one then have another!! you cant wear a sling as you couldent pick which baby to put in it. you need 2 cots, 2 bouncers, 2 highchairs, double buggy, 2 single buggies, 2 lots clothes, double nappies, have to be able to feed them both milk at the same time as most of the time you are on your own. have to cuddle them both same time if screaming and on your own. 2 babies to 1 you can be hard. travel have to take double the suppliesout with you. double trouble is mentioned many many times a day. also "what shelf did you get them off" and "ones fatter than the other" allsorts!!!!people feel free to look and comment as you have "Novelty" twins!!.....is interesting!!!

anyhow i managed a vaginal birth - 17hours-2 hours pushing- 2nd degree tear- pain killer tablets, morphine, gas and air, epidural, top up epidural!! (every drug going!!)

IVF i had puregon and orgalutron injections and pessaries after ET
FET i had natural (no drugs) as i have regular cycles and ovulated on my own ( a very proud moment that!!)


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

livityk - see below!! now theyre 6 mnths they are divine. if you have twins im your woman!! got into routine were theyre in bed asleep by 730pm and wake at 6am. so finally some me time as well. its so much easier now was just the first 3 mnths that were the worst. a woman needs her kip    yeah i had natural FET. good luck monday! if you get a positive its a blessing how ever many you have intit, you cope, you get through the hard first bit


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Just wrote a post, long 1 2 and it dissapeared grrrr  
Was saying, Thanks so much for all your advice and story, it was really interesting to read and shed light on the "double everything" jargon!!!!   Its great though that now you get the twins down at 7.30 and you get you time, even if it is catching up on the washing and housework   never ending!!
Think when you have kids you dont ever get YOU time properly again, although defo worth it hey.
Im 90% sure of having 2 put back as then at least if 1 doesnt take theres another added chance as i cant keep self funding forever....
See what happens with the frosties.. 
Livity k how you feeling about Monday?   You defo having 2 put back yeah? Bet you cant wait, god then we have the 2ww, its such a journey but defo worth it in the long run. What are you taking for this cycle??x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Avon Queen- thanks for the twin low down!! 

Mich, I'm on progynova tablets 2mg 3x a day and gestone injections 100mg once a day ( just started injections today) I will start clexane day before transfer. 


I feel ok for monday and my mum is convinced its a good date as it was my lovely Grandpa's birthday- so we'll see. 

Have baby weekend coming up as our gorgeous nephew plus BIL and SIL are staying for weekend. He's 9 months and truly cute. 

Bye for now

K x


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Excellent its all about positivity   hope you have a fab wkend and i bet your wee nephew will be getting ruined this wkend  
thanks for letting me know what medication your taking, take care 4 now  
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Mich, 
forgot to say I finished buselerin nasal spray this am. was on it from week before AF-

Good luck with your tx

K


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

mich222 - yeah if youre self funding id have 2 embies put in.thats what i thought "if one doesnt take, the other might" espec after having 1 put back first time and it not taking. was a shock to get 2 attached!! thought someone was playing a cruel trick on me or something!! (like id lose both) Ahh you see, i have a rule that after 730pm when babies go down, i am allowed to catch up with bits and bobs until 8pm, then i do NOTHING    it does get much easier, managed to put them both in there cots this morning and have a bath then even popped up to straighten my hair (had large hair for months!!)

livityk - good luck monday hun    

please dont worry about twins, im here as support if you are blessed with 2 little blighters


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi!  
Thats funny avon queen, i can inagine you with a big afro or something carrying 2 bambinos around whilst hoovering, washing n that!!   
Your babies are obviously content and happy to let you starighten your hair now and if they like it they will maybe let mummy do it everyday hehe   x

Livity K Guess that different clinics do different things as i started burselin on day 2 on my period, good luck anyway with your 2 embies.....  x


----------



## dancie11 (Aug 31, 2009)

Had a scan today - more follicles have grown, so all systems go for egg collection on Saturday .  Feeling more positive today , however nervous about the egg collection procedure


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

dancie11 good luck for ec, its really not that bad! when your lying there just think of the outcome! all worth the intrusion!XX


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

I have fet around 14th Sept and are counting down the days, we have 4 frosties so   they thaw. Although we are only having 1 embie as had my precious twins  at 23 wks pregnant last year. 

I must admit when we had 2 embies transferred no one really explained the risks, its down to personal choice but make sure you are aware of the risks.

My next scan for baseline is thurs - Does anyone know what the lining should be like?


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

mich222 - mm yeah my hair is the horrendous naturally wavy thick kind, has a mind of its own, if left to its own devices. thank god for bobbles! and i didnt hoover for the 1st 3 mnths by the way- send aggie and kim round   was too knackered something has to give    so it was the hair and the hoover   nah cant be bothered to do it daily i just let it get a bit fruity if im staying in   

dancie11 - fab news hunny      just make sure you drink plenty of water 2litres a day afterwards. i was quite emotional so be prepared for that     i just shut my eyes and didnt look at the screen found it better just blanking it out

dreamer100 - good luck for 14th sept. so sorry to hear of the horrendous heartbreak youve had. you sure deserve this to work


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

sadya

i cant im afraid, its not what i had but heres a link to the IUI threads

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

they will give you lots of info im sure


----------



## dancie11 (Aug 31, 2009)

Mich222 & Avon Queen - Thanks Ladies for your support.   Egg transfer went ahead as planned yesterday, 5 eggs collected and 4 fertilised.  Now waiting for the next phone call, tomorrow!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

dancie11 - great news hun, ooh i remember those phone calls, blimey youd have to pick me off the ceiling afterwards     sending lots positive vibes                   

kiss of strength for each embie


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Dancie11 thats lovelly news glad it went well with the ec,      for the 4 embies, will be     that you get good news. Have you decided how many you are getting put back?   another stepping stone over and done with, next step now with the embies     xx


----------



## dancie11 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi ladies.  Still waiting for the call!!   The clinic will do single embryo transfer if we have a grade a embryo and because I am under 37.  Have decided, that if the embies are not top quality will have 2 put back!  Keep smiling.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

dancie11 -you get the call? what happened


----------



## dancie11 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Avon Queen.  Received the call and had embryo transfer today!.  The embryos were not of a great quality, and were developing slower than the embryologist would have liked ( only 4 cells after 3 days), we had 2 transferred.  The others were not good enough to freeze! I am not sure how I feel as I was hoping for good quality!  I am trying to keep positive & am prying that everything will be OK.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck Dancie!!! My friend on FF had a 4 cell put back on day 3, now she has a gorgous little boy!! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## dancie11 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Natalie


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

dancie 11 best of luck to you,       

Livity K, Hows things going with you??  

Avon Queen Hellooooo, hope your good and the hair??!!!!!   

Well im still on the nasal spray, did anyone feel sick for about 10-15mins about 5mins after taking it? I didnt last time, weird   xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Dancie, you are a day behind me,   that your embies are developing nicely, are you having a lazy few days?

I had my FET on monday- bit of a difficult transfer but our two frosties are in and had started hatching post defrost! I lazed around and had acupuncture yesterday and am planning more of the lazing today- it is just the strangest feeling and apart from taking the drugs when you are told too there is so little you can do.

Mich hope all is well with you.

Have a good day

K x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i have just had the worst morning. i cleaned yesterday all day so i could go out today with boys for a bit of lunch and a cheap top for tues from asda (got avon delivery 2moro so know i will be busy then). woke up,had bath, got dressed, got boys dressed, fed dog, sterilised bottles, put washing in, fed boys, got bag ready with puree's in etc for buggy, got buggy out, put boys in, got purse out, set off. lovley weather as i knew it would be said on weather forecast. went to cash machine out of service so went into local newsagents, found dh's scootering magazine, got myself closer magazine and the boys a dinosaur pop up book....went to till....couldent find my switch, is always in my purse, had no cash had to leave. went to tesco express which was last place i used switch monday, and they didnt have it. so had to come home. cried all the way back up the hill with the buggy  rang bank and cancelled card said they would send me out another within 2-4 days, said i could get cash from branch with ID but branch a bus ride away and no cash for busride. said i could have "emergency money" or something, but they charge a fiver for that. and not an emergency and by this point id given up on my pleasant day out.  my luck stinks.


----------

